# The long wait is over!!!



## faded67 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well the ESS SC kit was finally delivered to my shop about 10 minutes ago! Unfortunately, I am working and can't go check it out till I get off this afternoon...gonna be a looong day. Install is set to tentatively begin on Monday, depending on the schedule of the specific mechanic I want to do the work. I suppose if everything works out, then by Wednesday next week I will be driving with BOOST! I know that the break-in period was touted at 500 miles. I have not chatted with ESS USA yet on what RPM I need to keep it under. Does anyone know what it might be? The kit uses the ASA TM-12.


----------



## NoBenz (Aug 24, 2003)

No clue, but was there a clearance delay from fed ex before you received the SC? My SC kit is being help up in Tennessee due to a clearance delay...


----------



## faded67 (Jun 14, 2005)

NoBenz said:


> No clue, but was there a clearance delay from fed ex before you received the SC? My SC kit is being help up in Tennessee due to a clearance delay...


Nobenz..it took 1 day.


----------



## faded67 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Update*

Well the ECU was shipped to ESS in San Diego yesterday and should arrive today. My shop is supposed to begin the install today..but they looked pretty backed up yesterday..keeping my fingers crossed. I hope that all the components are in the box. My mechanic estimates that he should complete the install by COB Wednesday if not definitely by Thursday...the anticipation mounts...


----------

